# Wyndham Ocean Boulevard - North Myrtle Beach, Dec. 12-15, 3BR



## golfingdeac11 (Nov 18, 2014)

3 Bedroom Deluxe with 2 king beds, 2 double beds and a queen S/S and 2 full baths; balcony, kitchen, washer/dryer.  2 indoor heated swimming pools and 8 hot tubs at the oceanfront resort between 4th and 5th Avenue South.  2 nice Exercise rooms, an oceanfront bar, store, lounge, game room, free WIFI and a computer room.  Lots of places to eat at the Golf Capital of the World, many place to get Christmas shopping done and watch some Christmas Shows, fish or just relax.   jandja2000*AT*bellsouth.net  $265 total price


----------



## golfingdeac11 (Nov 20, 2014)

1440 sq. feet with balcony and large whirlpool in master bath


----------



## golfingdeac11 (Nov 26, 2014)

*$225* for the 3 night weekend stay.  Lots of great shopping in the area and nice restaurants and shows.  A great place to relax too and walk the beach and fish or play golf in the golf capital of the world.

Shopping - 
Barefoot Landing
Broadway at the Beach
Myrtle Beach Mall (inc. Bass Pro Shops)
Tanger Outlets (2 locations)
Market Common
Coastal Grand Mall
many other smaller locations

Shows -
Alabama Theatre
Carolina Opry
Palace Theatre
Pirates Voyage


----------



## golfingdeac11 (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone have any interest in the 3bedroom/2 bath condo for Dec. 12-15?
king/king/ 2 doubles/ Sleeper-sofa; located between 4th and 5th Ave. S on Ocean Boulevard....easy walk to Main St. restaurants, shops, bars, etc.

$225 total price.  call 919-559-3778


----------



## golfingdeac11 (Dec 6, 2014)

*$195* Great shopping, restaurants, shows, golf, amenities!!!!


----------

